# 2002 Jetta Seat Spring Fell off



## ChiPhiZD (Aug 12, 2003)

So I moved my front passenger seat when I cleaned my car, I am trying to sell it. I pulled up on the lever to slide the seat back. For two weeks it hasnt moved. Well I had to slam on the breaks today and low and behold a spring rolled to the front of the car. Anyone have any idea how to put this back on so I will be able to move my seat?


----------



## bluestreakk (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: 2002 Jetta Seat Spring Fell off (ChiPhiZD)*

I have had the same exact thing happen the other day on my Jetta, also a 2002. The weird thing is that the seat still seems to slide OK. It is near impossible to see under there with the seat intalled. If someone here knows how to repair it that would be great, otherwise looks like I'll be pulling out the seat this weekend!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 2002 Jetta Seat Spring Fell off (bluestreakk)*

This happened to my mk4. I could never figured out where it went. It's in the top of my toolbax because I can't see anywhere for it to go or what it did. I've seen this post 20 times in the years I have been on here. That spring's an enigma


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: 2002 Jetta Seat Spring Fell off (2kjettaguy)*

I had that damned spring roll out from under my 03 GLI seat also. Have no idea how to fix it. About 10-12 inches long with a hook on each end.


----------



## ChiPhiZD (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: 2002 Jetta Seat Spring Fell off (03 gli24vvr6)*

Yup that is the one, i had my driver's side do it, and the damn seat moves fine, now the passenger fell out and im h3ll4 confused


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Damn enigma spring... so that's what it does.. i just threw it under the seat and hoped it would hop back into position...


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

I think I've had three fall out, and everything seems to work fine.


----------



## JChoi (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (mycarsux)*

If you cars still covered under warranty, take it in and they will replace the seat frame for you. I'm having it done on my '02 Passat and also had it done on my previous '00 Passat. It's suppose to be common.


----------



## heh2k (Dec 18, 2003)

lol, i've been meaning to post about this, too. I have an 01 mkiv jetta and mine fell out of the drivers seat one day. I haven't noticed any difference, but looks kinda important.
What sucks is, i had leather put on my seats a few weeks ago (the spring fell out a couple months ago), and i forgot to ask the guy to see where the spring goes and what it does.


----------



## sir8valve (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (heh2k)*

I work for a dealership and yes will put in a new seat frame if it is under warranty but its a pain in the ass. the frames are somewhere between300-600 bucks other wise. That spring only aids the seat rise and fall lever on the side of the seat making it a little easier to opperate that side lever lifting you and the seat up and down. just thought i would clarify.







If you big strong people and dont find it hard to use or you dont use it at all just chuck the spring in the trash.


_Modified by sir8valve at 11:02 PM 3-2-2006_


----------

